# Want so chicks



## darukus60 (Jul 8, 2013)

I live in the city and want to get about 4 chicks. I can not have a rooster. My wife is scared of chickens lol so I need to have a friendly breed. Any breeds like that? Also are there roosters that do not crow? Can you get eggs without a rooster don't want Iil chick yet. Thanks 4 help.


----------



## blblanchard (Mar 12, 2013)

My silkies, blue laced red Wyandotte, and barred rock, and marans are my friendliest birds. You can get eggs without a rooster, just not fertile eggs.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Hello! Yes you get eggs without a rooster. Unfertilized eggs. I have a really friendly breed.. "Amber Links" they do want to be near you so of your wife is scared than maybe that's not a good option.My barred rock is also very nice. I wouldn't recommend brahmas. Could just be mine and they seem a little flighty. None of my hens are mean in anyway.. Hope that helps!


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Oh and any rooster can crow. Some never do but i wouldn't count on that!


----------



## Elfinworld (Jul 11, 2013)

darukus60 said:


> I live in the city and want to get about 4 chicks. I can not have a rooster. My wife is scared of chickens lol so I need to have a friendly breed. Any breeds like that? Also are there roosters that do not crow? Can you get eggs without a rooster don't want Iil chick yet. Thanks 4 help.


Our Silkies and Buff Orpington are the friendliest chickens we have. The Silkie hen likes to follow us wherever we go, and the buff Orpington will actually jump into our laps to be held or just sit there.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My brahmas are very nice. As are my barred rocks.


----------



## darukus60 (Jul 8, 2013)

Well that helps out bunches!!! Thanks for all the info.


----------

